

Show HN: 5in5NYC - 5 NYC startups, 5 minutes each. - ericskiff
http://5in5nyc.com

======
Dashlane
This is exactly what the NYC startup community needs. Good work lads!

~~~
ericskiff
Thanks, we're excited to get it out there!

------
siculars
1in5, 5x5 or 5by5 but not 5in5, no?

~~~
ericskiff
Heh, we weren't thinking about the saying "5 by 5" as much as wanting to
capture that we were giving 5 startups 5 minutes (hence the 5 in 5).

~~~
siculars
It's a great idea. Thanks for taking the time to highlight the new york scene.

------
tarikh
Love it

~~~
innonate
love tarikh

~~~
ericskiff
love ya both! Thanks guys :)

